# Recherche application photos avec comparaison avant/apres



## Jannot83 (24 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Il y a quelques années j’avais récupéré une app,citation photo qui permettais de faire un avant après avec une juxtaposition des photos pour être sur de prendre la photo au même endroit. 
Malheureusement je n’arrive pas à la trouver. 
Je ne peux pas la recherche dans mon historique car j’ai changé d’en compte suite à un oublie de mes identifiants. 
Si l’un d’entre vous connaît cette application ce serait parfait. 

Merci


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2017)

Tu dois surement retrouver ce que tu cherches avec Google... *application photos avec comparaison avant/apres*


----------



## Jannot83 (24 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour. 
Ben non, j’ai déjà tenté une recherche Google mais sans résultats.


----------

